# Frame rust



## bilz94 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a '94 HB 4x4 king cab. When I bought it the frame rust was not noticeable. The PO had sprayed on some undercoating to hide it. The rust is on the driver's side front behind the wheel & under the driver's door on the frame. I can see an inner frame(don't know if that is what its called) beneath the rusted section. Has anyone had any luck fixing this? Is it fixable? I would like to wheel my truck.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

i believe you have to cut out the rusted areas and weld new steel in.


----------



## bilz94 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Just wondering how safe the truck is right now.


----------



## geminem44 (May 22, 2010)

safe-t-cap makes repair kits for them.


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

Just cut out the cancer, clean the area of all paint grease or rust, bevel your seems awed in a new piece. Paint the exposed metal and your as good as new


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

At the very minimum go to a parts store and pick up a can of rust converter and a high quality paint over rust primer


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Thoughts on Por15 after you cut the cancer out and put in new metal?


----------

